# newest filet knife



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 11, 2018)

Working on this one, thinking buckeye burl I got from Stan for the handles.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 11, 2018)

getting there.....

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## jasonb (Jul 11, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 11, 2018)

Like it! Wicked! Chuck


----------



## drycreek (Jul 11, 2018)

Another beautiful one.


----------



## The100road (Jul 11, 2018)

Looking back, I don’t remember sending you buckeye pappy. 

Was it a throw in? Was it stabilized?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 12, 2018)

OOPS...my bad.....it was a block I had in the shop so I was thinking I got it from you. Must be a "bay" thingy..... you have any BIB stabilized in natural?


----------



## The100road (Jul 12, 2018)

I do! I think 3 or 4. I’ll post some pictures up tonight. I might have to keep one or two though.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> getting there.....
> View attachment 149960



Looking good. And so is that sweet looking block it's setting on....


----------



## The100road (Jul 12, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> OOPS...my bad.....it was a block I had in the shop so I was thinking I got it from you. Must be a "bay" thingy..... you have any BIB stabilized in natural?



$20 each + shipping


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jul 14, 2018)

PM sent Pappy. Really nice looking blade.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 16, 2018)

The100road said:


> $20 each + shipping
> 
> View attachment 150019


what are the demensions?


----------



## The100road (Jul 16, 2018)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> what are the demensions?



Posted them here. 

https://woodbarter.com/threads/stabilized-buckeye-burl.35791/


----------

